# Finding Greek Alphabet Characters in KNK/ACS



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

There was a post today at the Klic-N-Kut Yahoo group from a member looking for a source for Greek letters. I realized that this could also be of interest to the KNK and ACS owners here, because of college sororities and fraternities being a possible market for your products.

So I created a quick video showing how easy it is to find Greek letters in KNK/ACS using the Character Picker function. You don't even need to locate a special font. Those characters are available in Times New Roman and many other fonts you probably already have installed. 

Finding Greek Alphabet Characters in KNK and ACS Studio


Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

As usual you are the greatest Sandy!! Thanks so much for all you do for your customers and soooo many more. The world definitely needs more people like you.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You're welcome, Marilyn!


----------

